# Very rare cinnamon ferret



## John cross (Jun 15, 2019)

Anybody got any ideas how much its worth?


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

That looks to me like an un-neutered male rather than a specific fur colour. The yellowish/orangey colour comes from oils in the fur. I bet he smells pretty strong too, and won't be friendly with other males while he's in season. He ideally needs to be neutered or at least implanted for his health.

I'm highly concerned by this post for a number of reasons, the biggest being the apparent bald spot that's visible in the photo. That's not normal and needs a vet's attention, ASAP. 

I'm also very concerned by the implication that you are planning to sell this ferret with apparently very little knowledge of them. 
There is also the implication that you'd sell him to anyone willing to pay, regardless of what sort of home he'd have. 

I'm almost hoping this is a trolling post! 

If it's not, then please, please do take this ferret to the vet, and then educate yourself about them. There are a few of us on here who are happy to answer any questions as best we can, but it works be best if you watch some you tube videos about ferret care first.


----------



## John cross (Jun 15, 2019)

Babyshoes said:


> That looks to me like an un-neutered male rather than a specific fur colour. The yellowish/orangey colour comes from oils in the fur. I bet he smells pretty strong too, and won't be friendly with other males while he's in season. He ideally needs to be neutered or at least implanted for his health.
> 
> I'm highly concerned by this post for a number of reasons, the biggest being the apparent bald spot that's visible in the photo. That's not normal and needs a vet's attention, ASAP.
> 
> ...


Its not bald its got silver in him and we take them to the vets frequently we have had ferrets all our lives, we have had lots of ferrets he is just different than the others, i didnt put him up for sale i just wanted to know what he is worth


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

John cross said:


> Its not bald its got silver in him and we take them to the vets frequently we have had ferrets all our lives, we have had lots of ferrets he is just different than the others, i didnt put him up for sale i just wanted to know what he is worth


He has the same colouring as this little fella, it isn't a rare colour, it means there could be something wrong with him or as Babyshoes says because hes unneutered. I would get him checked over by a vet if I were you.
http://myferretpet.com/2015/07/why-did-my-ferrets-fur-change-color.html

*Q: What Causes ferrets fur color to change to a yellowish coloration?*

*A:* Yellowing fur means either the ferret is on a poor diet (I mostly see kibble ferrets that are yellow in pics), too much baths (they excrete excessive oils to make up for them being stripped), or the ferret is extra oily, either due to hormones from being intact or being sick.

Here are some other causes of sudden color change in ferrets: 


*Winter Shedding. *Ferrets during their shed often give off more oils, hence the yellowish tinge to their coat markings. There is also more dead hair shed. Sables don't show it as well, as they've got a dark overcoat and most people don't notice this, but they too go golden. My intacts right now, have a gorgeous gold undercoat. The 'binos have a dirty yellow coat. The yellow coloring is least noticeable in dark grey, black, pole, and brown ferrets.
*Young Age.* All ferrets are born with grey fur. You should see your little ones true colours by about 5/6 weeks, depending on how stable the colours are. I know exactly what I will get because as far back as I can go they look, just like that. By the time you bring your little one home at 12 weeks his colour will be set.
*Sable Ferrets Aging. *Darker brown chocolate or Sables will often "roan" out. Consider a red roan like us going gray. Some ferrets depending on their genetics will gray out faster and more completely than others.
*Silver Ferrets Aging.* Silvers especially go through drastic changes. They can end up looking like DEWs as they get older, losing the silver fur entirely or some silvers go DEW for a season and then return to normal coloring with then ext. My little silver went all salt and pepper (white and grey) on me, except for her tail right now. That's still dark grey, and she's got a bit of a dorsal stripe thing going on. Her entire body sans her head used to be the same color as her tail until recently.
*Hormone Changes. *As male ferrets age, their hormones increase, making their hair more yellow and oily. Intact - and to a lesser extent fixed - hobs fur will change color in the spring, starting in February, during mating season.

*Adrenal Disease. *While some ferrets are naturally yellow around the tail, head, neck, and ears, Adrenal disease causes an orange tint to appear in the fur.
*Diet Changes.* Changing from a kibble to a raw, natural diet will make a yellowed ferret's fur snow white again in a matter of months. However, too much chicken in a raw diet will make their white guard hairs yellow again, due the high chicken fat content. Others theorize that the yellow food dye coloring to make chicken look more appealing causes yellowing fur.


----------



## Pawtastic Petz (Jul 10, 2019)

I wouldn't say it's a cinnamon ferret but I'd say it's a hob that isn't castrated and in rut but his colour would more than likely be light sandy/champagne colour and look like this jill I use to have 









Cinnamon ferret are literally ginger and not due to oils in their coat, yes they're more rare than most sandy ferrets but they're worth about the same as a standard ferret. It's the micro ferrets and angora ferrets which fetch money


----------

